# baby Nerite surprise



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

Everything I've read about Nerite snails suggested they couldn't reproduce in fresh water. My horned Nerite Monster had laid a bunch of eggs and i thought nothing of it. I was checking on monster (who looks to be barely hanging on to the glass) and there are small larva crawling on the glass and floating around in the water! I don't know if they'll survive due to Jewels the betta and the filter but i thought it was very interesting news to stumble across. Hope y'all have a beautiful day!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good day! I'm new in betta keeping and I have a query, so it is possible to put a Nerite with my betta.. I'm just wondering what would keep the Nerite from escaping from the tank? My tank has no cover on top.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

You'll need a lid for sure with these guys. If I didn't have one, they'd be crawling everywhere by now XD Also make sure your tank is big enough


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah I see. Thank you.


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

Nerites are wonderful to have if your betta won't pick on it. I have 6 bettas and out of those 6 i only have 1 betta that "obsesses" with the snail. So the snail had to be removed. Nerites are awesome algae eaters. But be warned their bio load is huge. Personally i like the horned Nerites due to their smaller size but they are all really adorable and fun to watch. They do tend to be sensitive to water parameter spikes, so i suggest frequent partial water changes and gravel vacuuming. And check the water parameters every now and then.

Ooh, and bettas can jump. So you might want to think about getting a lid or a cover of some kind anyway, just to be safe. 2 of mine are big jumpers which i found out while doing water changes. Little boogers ended up on the counter flapping. Lol


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

Interesting update!!
I was just getting ready for feeding time and glanced over at the tank with the Nerite snails and realized one of them looked funny. Its semi clear? What in the world is wrong with him?
I got closer and its NOT one of my snails! A baby Nerite has survived long enough to form a clear shell!! I'm dumbfoundead! Here is a picture of our new and unexpected addition!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow that is great! Its a really cute snail too.


----------

